
Facebook to Start Ranking News Sources Based on Trustworthiness - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-19/facebook-to-start-ranking-news-sources-based-on-trustworthiness
======
mancerayder
Sort of like how people vote up or down comments based on how much they agree
or disagree?

The masses will vote down the news sources with opposing opinions, and vote up
the news sources that already support their opinions. Only a minority of
people seek integrity of truth, and even then you can never expect a fully
unprejudiced outlook.

It smells absurd to me.

------
rsbartram
FB shouldn't be in the news business based in their social network business
model.

